# Vape VG/PG without flavour concentrates



## Hooked (31/10/17)

I'm sure some of you DIYs must have tried VG/PG on their own, without any concentrates added. What does it taste like? Just wondering ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Limbo (31/10/17)

I vape it 95% of the time. Love it! No real flavour, just a bit sweetish. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (31/10/17)

Cloud chasers often vape only vg or 95% or 90% slight sweetness but if the coils and wick is abit overdue it can taste like burnt cotton. I would not try only pg though...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (31/10/17)

It tastes like nothing. The VG is very mildly sweet and that's about it. It's like vaping the steam from your kettle. It's not unpleasant, if you are vaping just to get nicotine, it does the job. But it's not every attractive either. I vape a lot of 70/30 no-nic base to clear the wicks in my drippers in between flavour testing. I'll do it for half-a-dozen drags just to clear out the old flavour but I'm not sure I'd want to vape it all day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (31/10/17)

Hooked said:


> I'm sure some of you DIYs must have tried VG/PG on their own, without any concentrates added. What does it taste like? Just wondering ...



Hi @Hooked - I once reviewed unflavoured juice from Vapour Mountain. You can find my review here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/page-15#post-206622

I haven't vaped it again...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kev mac (1/11/17)

Limbo said:


> I vape it 95% of the time. Love it! No real flavour, just a bit sweetish.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


It really doesn't taste bad at all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN (1/11/17)

I normally use a 10/90 PG/VG ratio when cloud chasing.

It really doesnt have a bad taste,as most of the forumites here have mentioned,it has a slightly sweet taste.
The reason I use it in this ratio is because plain VG causes a cough for me and sometimes gives me hiccups as @Silver knows very well.
However,once I am done practising or competing,I put the stuff away.Very boring stuff to vape indeed.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (1/11/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Hooked - I once reviewed unflavoured juice from Vapour Mountain. You can find my review here:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/page-15#post-206622
> 
> I haven't vaped it again...


 @Silver thanks for the link. I found it interesting and I might try it one day just for in-between vapes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

